# Cost of motorhome v caravan Spanish sites :o :o



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Am I missing something like the caravan and car being charged for separately or do lots of the sites in Spain charge more (in some cases LOTS more) for a motorhome than they do for a caravan.

Like this E6.10 for a caravan in low season but 12,20 € for a motorhome. 

I am shocked.    
Person 6,10 €	7,60 €
Children (5-10 years) (5 - 10)	5,10 €	6,45 €
Tent 6,10 €	7,60 €
Caravan 6,10 €	7,60 €
Motorbike	4,33 €	6,20 €
Car	6,10 €	7,60 €
Sleeping car 12,20 €	16,05 €
Light	6,90 €	6,90 €
Stay only carvana	12,20 €	22,80 €
Stay only tent	12,20 €	22,80 €
Adult hits	6,10 €	7,60 €


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It is very swings and roundabouts. If the intention is to travel regularly then the motorhome wins. If, however, the intention is one location for a week or two, then the caravan must win.
We are constantly battling with this dilemma.
Gerry


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks. We will be moving around quite a bit but we do like sites and need electric to charge wheelchair which is not always available on aires.
We have never found this in France and this will be our first trip to Spain in the van.
How can they justify the difference?


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Doesn't the charge for a car and a caravan add up to the same as a motorhome. 6.10 + 6.10 = 12.20

Frank


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

That is why I asked "Am I missing something like the caravan and car being charged for separately"
But it seems a complicated way of pricing as a caravan is not going to get there on it's own!!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

blondel said:


> That is why I asked "Am I missing something like the caravan and car being charged for separately"
> But it seems a complicated way of pricing as a caravan is not going to get there on it's own!!


BUT... People do have caravans only,,, !!
They leave them with a storage company, call them before they fly in and the company take them and put them on the pitch all ready to go..
Maybe thats the reason for the seperate tarrif..
Anyway, get the ACSI book and then you can get fixed rates on some sites...


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

ok yes - do have the ASCI books but they don't always have sites just where we want to be. Guess we will just have to grin and bear it. I LOVE FRANCE :lol: 
I haven't seen this mentioned on any of the other threads on Spain and if it is generally the case I am surprised it hasn't been brought up before now. ----------- Or does someone know better.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

I think if you have a caravan towed by a car then you pay separately for both, so the cost comes out the same as for a MH.

In Spain, lots of Spanish people leave their caravan at one site for the season, especially extended families, so eg the retired parents stay on site,often with bicycles, their kids visit (with car) for the weekend.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Ah... I see, thanks. That makes it much more acceptable then. Will still probably use mainly ASCI sites but it is good to know.

We are planning to spend some time on or around Sant Carles de la Ràpita, Delta de l'Ebre area. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on places to go, things to see, restaurants and above all the mozzie situation likely in April?????


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

No mossies around in Spain in April.....


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

Ww had a static mobile home on a site on the Costa del Sol for several years, the annual rent when we first went there was just over £1200, this was 1998. We were allowed to park our motorhome, an Auto Trail Chieftain, on our large pitch at no extra cost. However as time went by my wife got fed up with the long drag through Spain so we used to fly back and forwards, well, it was a lot cheaper. By 2003 we were then paying approx £2200 a year plus a charge for the car I took over and left there, it worked out cheaper to leave the car in a long period car park at Malaga airport. A couple of years later the rent had risen to some £3500 so we sold up. Friends of ours have recently bought a static on the same site, the current rent per year is in excess of £4000. On top of this there was £4000 entry commision and when they sell 15% of the selling price ( the static new was some £55000 ) I hope they keep it for a long time! They also get charged if they bring their hire car on site. There are at least some businesses in Spain that know how to survive. Bernie T


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks but I don't know if that applies to us. We will be visiting friends who have a boat at Sant Carles etc. over the Easter break. They have not had it long but think we will be able to stay near them and even hook up but all a bit vague  
However it is a good excuse to go to Spain.
Just want to know if anyone can give me any advice or ideas about the area.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I think, if anything, a motorhome should be cheaper than a car plus a caravan, after all it is only one vehicle where the caravan and car are 2 separate things but don't get me started.... :roll: 

We travel every year through France to Spain but having found how expensive it is for my family of 6 to stop overnight on campsites we now opt for aires or a quiet little village to save on costs as it was coming up between €45-€69 per night for us to just park and sleep because of being charged per person. When we reach Spain we stay at my parents villa so have managed to get by that way.


----------

